# Germanic and Romance languages: Common words



## kvajak

Hi, everybody, I am doing some study on the words of two groups---Germanic and Romance.

Here I've uploaded an excel sheet, and at the first page contains words of the main Germanic languages and the second of the main Romance, while the third some other languages of these two groups(I don't have bias here to languages, just according to the international classification)

I've put some in it with genders(-m./-f./-n.), and some not classified with genders but articles i.e. Swedish are put with articles (-en/-ett) etc. I hope all the native speakers of these languages can help me to complete these simple sheets (91 words for each language), and when U find some words having put in by me are wrong (including transliterations and genders), please do correct it. And some languages belonging to the two groups have not been witten in yet, because of my limited ability, so please put it in, if you are the native speakers of these languages i.e. Low German, Austrian German, Swiss German, Italian in Genevese, or other 3 sub languages in Romania etc. I need your help really, Thank you, everyone!

Please download the excel sheet first, and than fill in the sheet, and that upload it back here, thank you very much


----------



## robbie_SWE

I must hand it to you; you've done an impeccable job! NICELY DONE! 

Made some minor corrections and I added the Romanian words that were missing and I've added some French words that were missing too (+ I corrected the Swedish column). 

But maybe you should move this post to the multilingual glossaries?! 

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! 

  robbie


----------



## robbie_SWE

Here it is! 

View attachment 3096


----------



## kvajak

Thank you, robbie SWE, it's kind of you to help me. Thanks.
I'll complete this sheet first, and then later upload more words sheets...
I hope everyone can give a hand to me for that
BTW, I have one more beg for u, dear robbie SWE... can you help to complete the words' genders of Swedish, Romanian and French at where after each word I left a small dash "-" and not yet completed. Thanks very much!


----------



## robbie_SWE

I've added the gender in French, Swedish and Romanian! 

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR LIST! 

 robbie


----------



## robbie_SWE

Here it is! 

View attachment 3100


----------



## kvajak

Hi, dear robbie SWE, I've got that! Thank you very much~


----------

